
Things XSLT can't do - Tomte
http://www.dpawson.co.uk/xsl/sect2/nono.html
======
beamatronic
Is this article intended to be old? It refers to "XSLT as it is today (Sept
2000)"

I thought XSLT was an interesting technology back then when I was doing XML ->
XML mappings. Is anyone using it today? What's the closest commonly used
equivalent for JSON?

~~~
Bombthecat
IBM datapower relies heavily on it. They are basically an API gayeway which
can do soap to xml transformation for example.

As far as I know there is nothing similar for json. The closest thing to xpath
for json is jsoniq.

